
Edward Snowden: we may never spot space aliens thanks to encryption - adventured
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/sep/19/edward-snowden-aliens-encryption-neil-degrasse-tyson-podcast
======
current_call
It's cute, but a whole article for this?

~~~
drannex
I understand why they did it, but they really didn't need to, the quotes
basically summarized everything you wanted to know.

